# Another Aussie Shed



## rcfreak177 (Jan 19, 2013)

Here is some pictures of my new man cave, The whole 54 square meters of it.
6 meter wide, 9 meter long with 3 meter wall height.


Here is where it will go.







this little fella is my gun skid-steer operator. (you think I'm joking don't you)






The frame.






before the apron went down.






Here is my Dad busting his butt coloring the concrete apron.






The outside.






Inside.






More of the inside.






And a little bit more of the inside.






My apprentice painter/skid-steer operator.






I have fully insulated this thing with the good 6 mm thick sound adsorbing material, then lined all the walls with plasterboard. This has been done to keep the heat down and also dampen the noise to keep the neighbors happy.
A large evaporative cooler will go in at a later date.

The power supply is completely separate to the house, 240v 15 amp single phase with 12 outlets and also 1 x 32 amp 415v three phase outlet.

There is also a wash trough (my Xmas present) running water and all plumbed
 into the sewerage. 

Been at it for 3 months now, believe it or not I built the whole shed by myself as I had no one to help on week days *bang* 
 (from a Fair Dinkum Sheds Kit) 

Dad is a builder, the 2 of us laid all the concrete. We did over 100 square meters in total in 2 pour's, then lots of *beer*

nearly ready to start shifting my machines in. woohoo1woohoo1

Thanks for looking.
Baz.


----------



## moanaman (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Baz,
Well that is a nice shed trouble is you have built it in the wrong location  To have that much room would be great,  big enough to installl my bed.

Good luck to you and love to see it when the machinery is installed.


----------



## rcfreak177 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks mate,

Unfortunately there will be no room because my bed will be going in there. 
Here is why.

I was 2500 km away from home at work a while back, this day was just the same as every other day "so I thought"
The phone rang, I answered it, The trouble and strife was on the other end.

"Hey baby, how are you" she said

" Hi love I'm good I replied sick of this sh%#t though" I replied

"I have something to tell you, Guess what, I am --------" says Dawn (well see the picture, Says it all)






Don't know how this happened.

"WOW" what a shock, we have a 10 yo son and a 15 yo daughter I thought life was about to get real easy.
Oh well the kid thing is about to start all over again.

Don't get me wrong We are absolutely over the moon on the prospect of another child.

I am just a big kid anyway. 
So the fun begins.

Baz.


----------



## gus (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Baz,

That's a very big machineshop. Looking forward to see it fully complimented.
With the new baby,we trust you will be very busy.


----------



## rodw (Jan 19, 2013)

rcfreak177 said:


> Don't know how this happened.
> Baz.



Baz, I am sure you do!. Very jealous of the extra 44 m2 you have over and above mine! 

15 amp power is on the agenda for me. I have it down the other end of the house, so one day I will dig the trench and get a cable run from the meter box diagonally across the house and then on to the shed.


----------



## rcfreak177 (Jan 19, 2013)

G'day Rod.

Please don't be jealous mate, I worked from a similar size shed as your's for 6 years. Bought another house recently and was lucky to have the room to build a bigger one. The only drama is I work away and spend 70% of the year in the never never, I do plan on working from home some time in the next 5 years. 11 years fly in fly out in the mining game is too long.


One thing that never ceases to amaze me is the fact that a few of our fellow hobbyist's in the UK and USA work from tiny work spaces, some are even inside the house and the quality of work that is turned out is absolutely fantastic.

Mind you there is also a few out there that have left me gob smacked too (like the size of my whole block of land)

Don't know if my missus would go if I had a lathe whirring away while she is watching bloody Home And Away or some crap on TV.

The door is always open if you are ever over this way.

Baz.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 19, 2013)

RC first of all congrats on the new apprentice on the way. I know you will have to wait a few years before the training starts. 
as far as the pics cant help but think of Crockadile dundee 
"Thats not a shed  THIS is A SHED" LOL  nice sheds though both of you. 
Tin


----------



## rodw (Jan 20, 2013)

rcfreak177 said:


> G'day Rod.
> 
> Please don't be jealous mate, I worked from a similar size shed as your's for 6 years. Bought another house recently and was lucky to have the room to build a bigger one. The only drama is I work away and spend 70% of the year in the never never, I do plan on working from home some time in the next 5 years. 11 years fly in fly out in the mining game is too long.
> 
> ...



No worries, I can live in the space I have. I have oodles of space at the other end of the house under a 3.3m high carport where I park my car and caravan with room to burn. I have another workbench and compressor up that end for the big jobs. That's why most of my tools are on wheels. I can wheel the welder, band saw and the like down there. Thanks for the offer, last (only) time I was on your side of the country was 1995. Want to get there again one day in my van so you never know....


----------



## rcfreak177 (Jan 21, 2013)

Finished the sanding and painting today, Now I need to do a bit of tidying up with insulating tape to the wall and ceiling.

Will be shifting the machines in tomorrow, can't wait. It's been 7 months since any of my machines have been used, mind you I have probably worn them out from looking at them too much.

Poor old Emco 120P cnc lathe sticking out in the middle of nowhere. Have all the  electrics here for the retrofit to modbus/Mach3.






Might fit some trimming to the bottom of the walls soon, left the walls raised 6" or so from the floor so I can wash out the area out without damaging the plaster board.







Will post more pictures once all the machines are in place.

Baz.


----------



## rodw (Jan 21, 2013)

Baz, looking good. Just curious though. How did you fix the Gyprock sheets to the shed frame? I have not seen a lined shed before. Very upmarket.


----------



## rcfreak177 (Jan 21, 2013)

G'day Rod,

Thanks mate, Gyprock sheets are screwed straight to the side wall girts,
the insulation is sandwiched in between.

These are made from the 64 mm top hat material, the same stuff that they use in the steel frame roofing in houses.

I went and bought a box of 1000 8G x 35 mm self drilling screws and went to town. there is 30 screws per sheet.

That was the most sensible way to do it also leaving a 64 mm gap between the colour bond sheet and insulation for the hot air to rise to the roof and out the whirly birds.


----------



## wm460 (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats on the new Bub that on the way, Great looking shed you have there.


----------



## metalmad (Jan 22, 2013)

I want to move in 
Pete


----------



## rcfreak177 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the congrats on the missus being pregnant every one.

Sorry Pete too late,

 I moved in today ;D, was a bloody mission moving my AL336 lathe. 850kg hanging of an engine hoist is not fun.







This is my material shelf, need a couple more creates.
Also the Electric kiln I use for heat treatment and the old Merlin grinder, the beer keg furnace just made it in the picture.


----------



## JaamieG (Jan 22, 2013)

Holy Shed! 
That's quite something. Congrats!
Giacomo


----------



## rcfreak177 (Jan 22, 2013)

JaamieG said:


> Holy Shed!
> That's quite something. Congrats!
> Giacomo



Thank you, still have quite a lot of stuff to shift in yet,
Feeling very worn out at the moment so I will continue tomorrow.

My daughter was the apprentice today. Both my kids take turns helping,
they have been great.

Baz.


----------



## rcfreak177 (Jan 28, 2013)

I love my cnc mill,

The machine is now up and running. Had all sorts of problems with electrical interference. Was loosing steps on the stepper drives intermittently.

Managed to get to the bottom of it, found this little fella living in my computer.






Stuffed up my Geneva wheel from lost steps.






Cracked the sad's for the day and made this when I sorted out the fault.






Baz.


----------

